# Accepting tips via Venmo?



## Stumpdentist (Nov 11, 2019)

Has anyone done this before? Thinking about posting a sign with my Venmo name/QR code on it. My thought 1) people just aren’t carrying cash anymore 2) its safer than just putting out a tip jar. Saw some data the other day that 6/10 drivers don’t tip at all, so increasing barrier to entry for tips can only help. Thanks for the insight!


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Stumpdentist said:


> Has anyone done this before? Thinking about posting a sign with my Venmo name/QR code on it. My thought 1) people just aren't carrying cash anymore 2) its safer than just putting out a tip jar. Saw some data the other day that 6/10 drivers don't tip at all, so increasing barrier to entry for tips can only help. Thanks for the insight!


 Venmo can take 2-3 days for funds to post & these pax are good for telling you "I'll tip you in the app" & you know what that means..


----------



## Stumpdentist (Nov 11, 2019)

You receive the “funds” instantly via Venmo, but it takes 2-3 days to get your account if you want to cash out which is correct. I’m confused if you are saying its better or worse than in-app tipping??


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Stumpdentist said:


> You receive the "funds" instantly via Venmo, but it takes 2-3 days to get your account if you want to cash out which is correct. I'm confused if you are saying its better or worse than in-app tipping??


I used to tip drivers via Venmo by asking for their handle or ph#.

the only issues are the ones who don't have Venmo to begin with and they don't sign up... so I'm left with the money returned.

i also ignore the add friends request but since I've not had a repeat driver (too many in my area) this hasn't been an issue.

now I just tip cash or via app.


----------

